# Who'd you rather:SAS Edition



## Mussolini (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah I think most of you know were I'm going with this

















gl


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

You didn't give us a choice of sas'ers? :sus


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I somehow don't see this ending well.. and Id rather play kill one **** one marry one. Its more interesting. :b


----------



## Mussolini (Jun 5, 2013)

purplebutterfly said:


> You didn't give us a choice of sas'ers? :sus


Oh how could I forget. My obvious choice is that Frostbite guy. So ****ing sexy


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Mussolini said:


> Oh how could I forget. My obvious choice is that Frostbite guy. So ****ing sexy


What if you had to choose between frostbite and frostspike?? :teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> I somehow don't see this ending well.. and Id rather play kill one **** one marry one. Its more interesting. :b


I don't think one would be enough =/


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Monotony said:


> I don't think one would be enough =/


Well you _could_ kill, ****, and marry one if you want. Although maybe not in that order.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Well you _could_ kill, ****, and marry one if you want. Although maybe not in that order.


But there's far to many I'd kill and a handfull for the others.


----------



## Mussolini (Jun 5, 2013)

purplebutterfly said:


> What if you had to choose between frostbite and frostspike?? :teeth


Both. Two account threesomes are beyond orgasmic. I'm frankly getting hot just thinking about it


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm fine


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)




----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Frostbite said:


>


Duuude you're in demand, I think they all started getting attracted to you after your success in the 'which sas user would you date'


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Mussolini (Jun 5, 2013)

Frostbite said:


>





purplebutterfly said:


> Duuude you're in demand, I think they all started getting attracted to you after your success in the 'which sas user would you date'


Yeah, we'll be back in five minutes. I think we have some _serious_ catching up to do, if you catch my drift


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

PandaBearx said:


>


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Mussolini said:


> Yeah, we'll be back in five minutes. I think we have some _serious_ catching up to do, if you catch my drift


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Frostbite said:


>


Damn Frostbite.. you so popular! Seems like everyone wants your vitamin D.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Damn Frostbite.. you so popular! Seems like everyone wants your vitamin D.


I see profit in this


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Monotony said:


>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

PandaBearx said:


>


----------



## Mussolini (Jun 5, 2013)

Frostbite said:


>


Done, done and done. There might be an after party too. Don't keep me waiting


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Have I missed something here? I'm very confused..


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Have I missed something here? I'm very confused..


You missed the memo where you get in your car and go for a short drive :teeth


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Monotony said:


> I see profit in this


Heh.. good idea. Im all for making a buck. Lets make an SAS porn! You guys get busy.










Man this thread got real creepy real fast.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

mark101 said:


>


Look twins!


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Have I missed something here? I'm very confused..


Yeah Yeah Nothing happened, I'm confused too. That's exactly what we will tell Veracity


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Monotony said:


> You missed the memo where you get in your car and go for a short drive :teeth












:lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> :lol


You shouldn't be on the internet well driving it's dangerous


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Heh.. good idea. Im all for making a buck. Lets make an SAS porn! You guys get busy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mussolini (Jun 5, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> Yeah Yeah Nothing happened, I'm confused too. That's exactly what we will tell Veracity


Are you kidding me? _Everything_ happened. Now get back inside of me


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Heh.. good idea. Im all for making a buck. Lets make an SAS porn! You guys get busy.
> 
> .


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Frostbite said:


>












Okay.. but due to the golden rule, itd no longer be gay.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Heh.. good idea. Im all for making a buck. Lets make an SAS porn! You guys get busy.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Okay.. but due to the golden rule, itd no longer be gay.











Just be prepared lol and have no allergies to latex


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Okay.. but due to the golden rule, itd no longer be gay.


Way to kill the mood


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't get this thread.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Raphael200 said:


> I don't get this thread.


shhh there's nothing to get











Monotony said:


> Way to kill the mood


I think you read that wrong


----------



## Mussolini (Jun 5, 2013)

Raphael200 said:


> I don't get this thread.


Oh yeah? Maybe you should play this in the back ground then:






I think that pretty much clears it up.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Way to kill the mood





ItsEasierToRun said:


>


Make it a 5 way? Lol


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Mussolini said:


> Oh yeah? Maybe you should play this in the back ground then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...












approaching 50 post limit :bash


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Raphael200 said:


> I don't get this thread.


Shhh, Jesus.. its okay. Its only a sin if you think its a sin.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> I think you read that wrong


I meant the picture itself.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Make it a 5 way? Lol


I just went and did some horrible math, It'll be an 8 way minimum.










I wonder what fried stingray tastes like...


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Monotony said:


> I just went and did some horrible math, It'll be an 8 way minimum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did the other 3 come from!? 
Lol! Randomness makes me laugh. Maybe itd taste like tuna + pancakes?


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

And this is why aliens won't contact us.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Uhoh ^


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

purplebutterfly said:


> Uhoh ^












Remember the story guys, I was just delivering tacos..


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> shhh there's nothing to get


This is why I don't watch anime! >.<


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Where did the other 3 come from!?
> Lol! Randomness makes me laugh. Maybe itd taste like tuna + pancakes?


Who knows But I can last long enough for 7 their names will be winter when I'm done.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Monotony said:


> Who knows But I can last long enough for 7 their names will be winter when I'm done.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


>


I'll even prove it, so which girl want's to volunteer?


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

New voicemail? Aw, sweet! I wonder wh-

****.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

:spam


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> :spam


No spam is when they mail you another organ donor form along with a notice that you need to renew your health card even though you just ****ing did less than 2 years ago.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

a beached dolphin said:


> I FOLLOWED A HUMAN TO THE SHORE AND I REGRET IT.












Don't. Welcome to season 7, little man.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

a beached dolphin said:


> WHAT I DID WAS STUPID. I FOLLOWED A HUMAN TO THE SHORE AND I REGRET IT.












We've all been there Mr. Dolphin. Live and learn...


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

a beached dolphin said:


> i only regret it because i got beached, IDIOT. i do not want your condolences however kind or caring your intentions were. they do not improve my condition. I WANT TO BE UNBEACHED. PLEASE. SOMEONE PUT ME ON A SHIP AND TAKE ME OUT TO THE OPEN WATERS. NOWWWWW.


hold on sour puss we're moving as fast as possible. I think your budy is dead though


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

a beached dolphin said:


> i only regret it because i got beached, IDIOT. i do not want your condolences however kind or caring your intentions were. they do not improve my condition. I WANT TO BE UNBEACHED. PLEASE. SOMEONE PUT ME ON A SHIP AND TAKE ME OUT TO THE OPEN WATERS. NOWWWWW.












Don't mind that other guy, the party's this way, bro. Ever tried chugging down that blowhole of yours?


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

So disappointing... Only one person mentioned who they'd ****


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

The Phantom Pain said:


> So disappointing... Only one person mentioned who they'd ****


Oh so THAT'S what this thread is about!? :doh :lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

The Phantom Pain said:


> So disappointing... Only one person mentioned who they'd ****


I don't think I need to say :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

a beached dolphin said:


> i only regret it because i got beached, IDIOT. i do not want your condolences however kind or caring your intentions were. they do not improve my condition. I WANT TO BE UNBEACHED. PLEASE. SOMEONE PUT ME ON A SHIP AND TAKE ME OUT TO THE OPEN WATERS. NOWWWWW.


best troll ever.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Monotony said:


> I don't think I need to say :lol


 Half of all SAS girls, knowing you! :troll :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Half of all SAS girls, knowing you! :troll :b












Hey they're the ones that send me friend requests...


----------

